# Beethoven PC edition



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Does anyone have this? For the price, seems like a steal.
Just worried about the thickness of the book and whether it stays flat.
http://www.sheetmusicplus.com/title/beethoven-complete-piano-concertos-sheet-music/19540084


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

It depends on what you want it for. If you just want something to follow along while you listen, this would probably be fine, but if you actually intend to play any of them, I'd recommend paying the extra $$$ for a nicer edition. I almost always go with Henle or Peters. Schirmer is a bit notorious for being very heavily edited and difficult to read.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

I know of Schirmer's somewhat dodgy reputation but this and the Chopin Etudes (I think) are the few that are worth getting.
Kullack wasn't your average c19th editor
(from Anton Kuerti's book)


----------

